
Composer script to handle permissions - idnan
https://github.com/Idnan/composer-permission
======
stephenr
Please don't fucking use this.

Setting a directory world writable is pretty much never the solution.

With a runtime like php where accessing a URL can mean executing that file,
it's a nightmare to have writable directories, never mind world writable ones.

